# I'm on imdb.com!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3384344

Or search "Shauna Tackett"  :boogie


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

That's so cool! You should add info about yourself. Lol.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sweeet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

noo. its too sexy


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Cool stuff! 

I'll have to check that movie out if I ever get the chance. I'm really into horror flicks, so it sounds like my kind of thing!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've added a few things, gender, birthdate/place etc. But it can take a couple weeks for them to approve it. I'd add a picture and resume but its kinda expensive. Maybe after I've done more stuff.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Black_Widow said:


> Cool stuff!
> 
> I'll have to check that movie out if I ever get the chance. I'm really into horror flicks, so it sounds like my kind of thing!


Alright  I'll let everybody know when its available on DVD.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Alright  I'll let everybody know when its available on DVD.


lol! Honestly wasn't implying any kind of pressure there or anything - but many thanks for that! 

I think it's really impressive that you starred in a film. I used to be interested in acting when I was much younger, but it was an subject I didn't choose to pursue during my education because of my SA. I can't imagine ever doing anything like that (even if I had the necessary acting talent which I don't) as I'd just find the whole idea too intimidating/ scary. You are very brave!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Dang. Awesomeness.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*That is so cool! Congratulations.*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW...!

I know this Shuana person ! but i can't remember where ive meet her... mmmmm :um


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

No way! That's awesome! Way to go.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

That's cool! I'll have to check it out when it comes out.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, that's cool.
Congrats!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow Congrats Shauna! That is very cool, I'm such an imdb.com nerd...always reading the movie trivia hehehe.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That's too cool. Congratulations! 

You're up over 4000% in popularity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is AWESOME! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Congratulations - a celebrity among us....oh, please don't fall into those traps - Angelina, Britney, Paris, Nicole, yeah, you know :lol.


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

Up 4,412% in popularity this week. :clap


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

is_there_hope said:


> Up 4,412% in popularity this week. :clap


Wish _I_ was that popular.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks everybody


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Black_Widow said:


> lol! Honestly wasn't implying any kind of pressure there or anything - but many thanks for that!
> 
> I think it's really impressive that you starred in a film. I used to be interested in acting when I was much younger, but it was an subject I didn't choose to pursue during my education because of my SA. I can't imagine ever doing anything like that (even if I had the necessary acting talent which I don't) as I'd just find the whole idea too intimidating/ scary. You are very brave!


You could do it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, impressive stuff!


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## KC-Blu-Eyez (May 30, 2008)

SWEET! Congrats I'm happy for you!


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

That is great, congratulations! Acting seems so scary to me but it's great that you're pursuing something you love.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

are you married/related to billy tackett?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

congratulations, hun!! that's so cool!! the closest i've been to being in a movie is when a film crew came to my village and recorded in a couple of locations. the damn crew used up some of my shops car park!! lol. (kinky boots, if anyone has heard of it). 
but well done shauna!! 
truely a great triumph!! ^_^


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Can I come too? Pretty pleasE?


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations Shauna! 



solitarymonkey said:


> congratulations, hun!! that's so cool!! the closest i've been to being in a movie is when a film crew came to my village and recorded in a couple of locations. the damn crew used up some of my shops car park!! lol. (kinky boots, if anyone has heard of it).
> but well done shauna!!
> truely a great triumph!! ^_^


My mom loves that movie Kinky Boots. She told me that I should watch it but I haven't yet. I will now.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

sadsurvivor said:


> Congratulations Shauna!
> 
> My mom loves that movie Kinky Boots. She told me that I should watch it but I haven't yet. I will now.


i havent either. i keep forgetting! lol. another little fact (sorry shauna), is that my dad now works in the factory that they recorded some of the film in. a little room upstairs that they used as an office is now known as "the kinky boots room". lol. IF they make a sequel, they'll probably go back there, and my dad will see the action this time.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

tigerlilly said:


> are you married/related to billy tackett?


Billy Tackett the artist? That's the only Billy Tackett I know of. And no but I friended him on facebook.  LOL


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

and thanks again everyone


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Billy Tackett the artist? That's the only Billy Tackett I know of. And no but I friended him on facebook.  LOL


haha have you seen his art? i recently went to a sci-fi convention (i know, i'm dorky) and there was a "dead, white, and blue" costume contest. lots of undead uncle sams walking around.

it's just that it's kind of an uncommon name, which is why i assumed there was a connection.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Was this like a short film or a full length movie?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

tigerlilly said:


> haha have you seen his art? i recently went to a sci-fi convention (i know, i'm dorky) and there was a "dead, white, and blue" costume contest. lots of undead uncle sams walking around.
> 
> it's just that it's kind of an uncommon name, which is why i assumed there was a connection.


Yeah I like his art  wish I was half as good as him. 
Tackett isn't that uncommon in Kentucky which is where we both live. I also know of a James Tackett(no relation to me either) who acts and is from Kentucky. He's actually been In movies with 2 of my friends.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Anxiety75 said:


> Was this like a short film or a full length movie?


Full length

I'm in a short film called Confession 3. Just a picture of me though. LOL


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, I've actually fantasized about that on a number of occasions.

My hats off to you, m'am. Very impressive!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is there a picture of this movie, poster? Where can i get it?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

JMX said:


> Wow, I've actually fantasized about that on a number of occasions.
> 
> My hats off to you, m'am. Very impressive!


Thanks!

And Torlin, if you just wanna look at pictures from the movie there are some on the myspace page(I'd have to look for the link later, I'm on the iPod) or are you wanting to buy an actual movie poster? If so I'd have to ask Goose about that.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

omg you're totally famous now! wicked!


----------



## Harmon79 (Apr 19, 2009)

That's awesome congrats


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Just watched the trailer.

Impressive to be acting with SA.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Very cool. Congo-rats.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I so want to see the movie now ! gimmie !


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks again everybody 

I should have my copy in about a month


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

We should all search her name as often as we can, it'll boost her ratings....and who knows maybe someone in the industry well remember seeing it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thresher V said:


> We should all search her name as often as we can, it'll boost her ratings....and who knows maybe someone in the industry well remember seeing it.


Yay, that'd be great  thanks if anyone does this. LOL


----------

